# What types of drawings can a mechanical PE stamp?



## Hiker8586 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post here. I currently have a BSME and an EIT license that I took the mechanical test to receive. For the past 4 years I've been working under Civil PE's in a concrete formwork company. Will this stop me from being eligible for the mechanical PE exam? If I do receive a mechanical PE will it be okay to stamp formwork drawings? If my experience is in that particular field I would think it is okay, if that is the experience which got me into the exam to begin with essecially. From my research it seems most of the laws and ethics use wording like 'comptency of the subject gained through education, training or experience' which seems open ended or including of my experience from my point of view. The drawings are shop drawings used for construction, and not designs of permanent concrete structures. I would imagine that states that have a PE seal that identify the type of engineering discipline, may have more strict rules or categories that each type of design needs to be stamped by, but I don't plan on receiving a license in one of those states. I don't want to be dishonest in any way, but also wouldn't stamp anything that I was not comfortable with or didn't fully understand.

I look forward to hearing your responses, thanks in advanced.

P.S. Would it be far fetched for me to take the Civil PE exam? I'm worried that I would encounter questions about traffic or soils etc which I don't have any experience in.


----------



## willsee (Sep 27, 2016)

Your degree doesn't really have anything to do with what you stamp drawings in.  Usually it does, but not necessarily.  

You're correct you stamp drawings that you are competent in stamping.  You take whatever test you feel the most comfortable in passing.  You stamp drawings in whatever you feel the most comfortable in being liable for.


----------

